# SPIT - Spam am Festnetztelefon



## Reducal (7 Februar 2005)

http://www.sat1.de/tvmagazine/planetopia/themen/32553/

Am gestrigen 6.2.05 lief auf Sat1 die Senduing "Planetopia online", mit recht interessanten Themen. Eines davon beschäftigt das Forum hier schon seit geraumer Zeit, z. B. > HIER <.

Selbst hatte ich bis dto. den Begriff Spit in dem Zusammenhang noch nicht gehört, weshalb ich mit diesem Thread hier ein Lesezeichen setzten mag.



			
				 [url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.at-mix.de/spit.htm[/url] ]*Spit*
> 
> [englisch für: spucken]
> Spam ist zum gebräuchlichen Begriff für unerwünschte Werbung per E-Mail geworden. Nun steht bei der boomenden Technik des Telefonieren über das Internet via Voice over IP (VoIP) die nächste Plage ins Haus.
> ...


----------

